# My money rant!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I checked my account earlier this week, everythings fine. Went for my birthday, everything went fine, came home, took a nap, read the mail, found my power bill and figured...finally took it long enough!!! 
I go onto pay it and it comes up "account not accessible". 


NOT FINE. The ONLY way that would happen is if any of my bill paying accounts went under 300 dollars. I have them on automatic lock when they hit 300 so bill money does not turn into luxury funds. Nothing comes out. Luckily for me, the bill isn't due until the 5th of October which gives me time to figure out WTF. I check my emergency funds for something just like this and there is NOTHING. There was something last week. Where did it go?!

So I call my parents and tell them. They said my pre-authorized transfer of trust fund bill money is/was scheduled to transfer like normal like it has been for the past 3 years into my account and there should be NO reason for this account lock. They check their accounts and yes the transfer has been processed and gone through. But where is it? We call up the bank that we've been with as a family since before I was brought into this world. They've had no problems up until now, I've only had 3 and this time is a big one. 

On a conference line I explain to the nice transfer funds lady what has happened, what I should be seeing in my account, and what I'm not, and why this is a big problem. My parents then say the funds been processed out and why is it not in my account. Well she pulls up both accounts and after being put on hold she says, "uh...hmmm I need to speak with my manager." We're on hold again and then she says it " I see no pre authorized transfers for this month out of your account and into hers." Well where's the funds that transferred out? "I'm not sure, it says it was transferred from yours into hers but there is no transfer scheduled." 

So my dad completely fed up at this point says he's done with this bs, the bank has screwed my finances over enough (it has and I've been researching where to change to), he's going to file for his/my lost funds, and they'll be pulling their accounts as soon as possible. 

So instead of having the funds I'm supposed to have to cover my *** in case of an emergency, I have absolutely nothing and all of my accounts are locked, including my savings which I have had locked for transfers out since 2007 (I'm big on saving). AHHHHHHH I wanna slap the machine that's supposed to schedule transfers.

I've called the power/water company and explained to them what has happened and they graciously gave me a grace period of an extra 10 days. Very much appreciated. We've also decided to switch to my parents old bank where they have had no problems ever. 

Ahhhhh it's times like these I really wish I could just snap my fingers and put everything on pause, take a deep breath, rewind and look carefully at all the events leading up to this. 

On the brighter note. I still have funds for me and my animals, just not for bills (which worries me). I've been invited to some bars by the owners who have been judges as some of the small competitions I've done and they have offered me waitress and hostess positions (non smoking too!!!! yay!). So today after I've distressed a little (take a nap) I'll pick up my employment forms and get the ball rolling. Tips are good and I get a paycheck. So I just have to keep my head up. At the very least I still have a boyfriend who loves me no matter what, and 3 great kids (animals) who love me. 

Normally I'm not one to complain but I think this bank mess up warrants some complaining (and a low annoyed growl).:evil:
I feel much better, nap time and hopefully this will be resolved soon.


----------



## kelliannejoseph (Sep 26, 2009)

WOW, all i can say is a would have been f*ing ****ed. I would have done a lot more, that more then likely would have landed me a night or two in jail. LOL. I could not imagine being screwed like that. I feel so sorry for you. I hope everything works out. Best of luck. Keep us posted on what happens with the bank!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I was royally ****ed. I still am.I spent a good hour freaking out before heading to the barn and riding for a very long time and then hit every club and bar on the way home picking up hostess job applications just in case this isn't something that can be resolved quickly. And people say banks don't make mistakes!!!! 
I just checked my account...still not there. My parents had to cancel their trip in order to figure this bull**** out! And on top of that now I'm having to use my animals funds for food and care in order to pay my bills! I can refund myself but I shouldn't have to dip into what I've put away just for them.


----------



## kelliannejoseph (Sep 26, 2009)

Yea, I would be going to my Attorney and be talking to them and seeing what actions can be taken to figure this out. Cuz it sounds like its the banks problem. It does not sound like anyone is trying to steal your identity.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

My dads a lawyer and although he's retired hes been looking at every option. He's still ****ed, so am I. They say the soonest the transfer will be available will be the 10th. So I'll just barely be able to make the payments on time and if the 10th is a weekend I'm still screwed. so as much as I hate doing this I'm going to ask my parents to make my payments and I'll pay them back. Given the situation I don't think they'd mind. 
The transfer is also done by programmed machine so I'm not sure how that works. We're still switching banks as soon as everything is processed through. I'm not dealing with this crap anymore.


----------



## kelliannejoseph (Sep 26, 2009)

Yea, i hope everything works out. If you do not mind me asking what bank was it?? Was it a state make, a local bank or a federal bank, or was it a credit union??


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

kelliannejoseph said:


> Yea, i hope everything works out. If you do not mind me asking what bank was it?? Was it a state make, a local bank or a federal bank, or was it a credit union??


Key bank? I'm not sure what kind of bank they are but it's not a credit union I know that much.


----------



## kelliannejoseph (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, I bank with a credit union, I love them, they are really friendly, they usaully have better intrest rates. My parents opened my account there when I was born, and I have had it ever since. I will always keep that account. They also do shared branching, which means that If you live in a different state or different area, you can go a different credit union and still be able to use your account. I have found this very handy as I am from ohio but lived in Missouri for 7 months and i am now living in IL, and I am only 15 mins way from a credit union that does shared branching with my credit union. I just opened an account with old second, which is just a local back here in chicago sub area, I like then so far. The are very friendly, and its in a small town which is really nice too. If you are still looking for a bank to transfer too, I would deffently recommend a credit union, and ask about there shared branching, you never know when you may need it. Good lucky


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

well we're switching everything including their accounts back to Columbia bank. I have a purly savings account over there and in the past have had the same set up as I do now at keybank and they made NO errors. so we're switching back to them. And they can make an emergency transfer straight over the phone if something were to happen and keybank says "It's a machine, we can't do anything right now"
The ***** part of switching though is figuring out that one week where no bills are due from any of our accounts and together...that's a lot. then after switching, canceling everything and adding the new accounts. So much hassle for such little time!!! but I'll do it.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

stuff like this just shouldn't be happening! i had to cancel my lesson because I didn't have the funds, my board apparently was 30 short because I went to take it out and my receipt said 190 but the atm only gave me 160...so I don't know what that's about. My account only says 160 was taken out.


----------



## kelliannejoseph (Sep 26, 2009)

Dang. it sounds like your having a hard time.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Well luckily most of the **** has been resolved as of monday but it was still a big mess up and now I've been at work every day since last wednesday (which is fine I love my job) but I love my job even more when I'm not worrying about how much money I'm coming home with. Tomorrow I'm switching all my banking funds and transfers over to another bank and then setting back up all the automatic transfers and what not so I can avoid this happening again. 

In whole this shouldn't have happened period. The new bank, well I've been at it before but switched and now I'm coming back, but anyway they said their automatic transfers are done by computer too but if for some reason if there's a problem they can go in and fix it right then and there instead of telling me "It's all machine sorry."


----------

